
Show HN: NoteChain – Note taking app with focus on privacy and dissemination - the_dave_santos
https://notechain.org/
======
the_dave_santos
Hi HN, the creator here. I'm here if you have any comments or suggestions.

NoteChain is an app which allow users to write private and public notes on
Ethereum Blockchain.

Public notes can easily be shared to everyone with its ID. Any NoteChain
front-end client can read any public notes. For example you can read a note
with this id: d8521
([https://notechain.org/#/read/d8521](https://notechain.org/#/read/d8521))

The notes can also be private: no one can see it except you. There's no secret
backdoor for anyone to peek your notes. For example my secret note with this
id: #1d1c2

NoteChain is open source and available in Gitlab and Github. It's possible to
host NoteChain in your own computer. A mirror of NoteChain is also exist in
Github Pages.

The backend is on Ethereum blockchain so the code is run by the miners of
Ethereum. It's also viewable in etherscan.

edit: missing words

